# Paphiopedilum sugiyamanum



## JPMC (Jan 29, 2013)

I've had this plant for over 7 years. It was a slow growing seedling that started to clump about 3 years ago. It finally has bloomed. According to The Orchid Digest (Volume 76, number 4), there are no "legal" plant of this species in the US, but I purchased this from a US grower that is now out of business. There seems to be some discrepancy about its true status as a species. Looks like a darker form of javanicum to me but much easier to grow. The flower is about 4 inches across and the plant is 13 inches tall from the top of the pot. Regardless, I like it.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Marc (Jan 29, 2013)

Never heard of this one, plants looks healthy


----------



## Martin (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like that it has a good shape for that species!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 29, 2013)

You really making us jealous of these rarities! Orchid Inn was offering a flask last year. 

Beautiful plant and I really admire your culture that you are giving to these plants. 

P.S. told myself not to try phrags but you made me got a kovachii


----------



## JPMC (Jan 29, 2013)

eggshells said:


> You really making us jealous of these rarities! Orchid Inn was offering a flask last year.
> 
> Beautiful plant and I really admire your culture that you are giving to these plants.
> 
> P.S. told myself not to try phrags but you made me got a kovachii



Thank you. I hope that the kovachii does well for you. My success with kovachii has made me try another caudatum. I hope that it lives.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 29, 2013)

This lovely bloom on a well grown plant is really a rarity, even here in Europe. 






I had a seedling some years ago....but that's another issue.
According to literatur P. sugiyamanum is related to P. hennisianum, P. dayanum and P. virens. Kew database says  Paph sugiyamanum is an accepted name.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 29, 2013)

Very cool. Are you using a pumice mix? The plant looks very healthy.


----------



## JPMC (Jan 29, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> Very cool. Are you using a pumice mix? The plant looks very healthy.



Thank you.

It's growing in a mix of 50% perlite and 50% supersphag.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2013)

I like it, also. It has a nice mix of delicate colors and contrasting dark lines & spots. When the plant gets a little bigger and stronger, hopefully you'll self it and maybe others will have a chance to have one. It certainly is doing well in your hands!


----------



## chrismende (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with Dot. See if it will self or if you can find another to outcross with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting flower, new for me !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice. i think the lateral petals will reflex. It definitely is a separate species! I was going to ask you how you got it as I have never seen them for sale here. Not that that means anything.


----------



## JPMC (Jan 30, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Nice. i think the lateral petals will reflex. It definitely is a separate species! I was going to ask you how you got it as I have never seen them for sale here. Not that that means anything.



I got it from someone at a local show who bought it from Gore Orchid Conservatory.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool acquisition!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 30, 2013)

Try to pronounce that species name 10 times fast.


----------



## Stone (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice! and very well grown.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2013)

JPMC said:


> I got it from someone at a local show who bought it from Gore Orchid Conservatory.


Yeah, what ever happened to Matt Gore? He had good plants, and great photos.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 16, 2013)

*Second flower just opened*

Here's an image with both flowers open at once.



[/IMG]


----------



## Spaph (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting, what a nice sized plant!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2013)

that is something.
Do you grow many paphs in terracotta?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 16, 2013)

Outstanding. I came very close to obtaining a couple of this.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice! I've never seen or heard of this species before.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 16, 2013)

It looks like it's a bit stolonous?


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 16, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2013)

mrhappyrotter, I can't even say the name once with any accuracy! A southern accent sort of distorts some words, don't ya think? Actually, I'm
a hillbilly rather than a real southerner, but the rule still applies.

I really like this bloom and I notice the second bloom is beginning to have
recurved petals.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a couple of these in my collection, but each year they get smaller. I am too scared to try and pot them in a different mix, I need to move them around in the hope that a change in microclimate will improve their chances. Do you grow them with other mottle leafs? Light, dark?


----------



## JPMC (Mar 17, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> that is something.
> Do you grow many paphs in terracotta?



Yes, I do. I've noticed that under my conditions some paphs do better in clay with a 50/50 mix of supersphag and perlite. I usually put the mottled leaf types and the "northern" paphs like henryanum and the brachys in this mix. Multiflorals tend to prefer a more epiphytic mix.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 17, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I have a couple of these in my collection, but each year they get smaller. I am too scared to try and pot them in a different mix, I need to move them around in the hope that a change in microclimate will improve their chances. Do you grow them with other mottle leafs? Light, dark?



I grow it relatively warm right next to praestans and other multiflorals. The difference is that I pot it in clay with a 50/50 mix of supersphag and perlite.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 17, 2013)

kentuckiense said:


> It looks like it's a bit stolonous?



Maybe in a very small way (nothing like armeniacum) but it certainly is a clumper.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 17, 2013)

If you grow it with your multiflorals, does that mean you grow it relatively bright? For us in South Africa, especially on the plateau, we need to be carefully of light intensity. Growers in Europe and Northern USA talk of 'bright light', but our light intensity is in a different league, we need to add another good few percentage points of shade to compare. I would imagine growers in the interior of Australia (are there any?) would need to do the same.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 17, 2013)

Trithor said:


> If you grow it with your multiflorals, does that mean you grow it relatively bright? For us in South Africa, especially on the plateau, we need to be carefully of light intensity. Growers in Europe and Northern USA talk of 'bright light', but our light intensity is in a different league, we need to add another good few percentage points of shade to compare. I would imagine growers in the interior of Australia (are there any?) would need to do the same.



I grow under LED plant tights (about 3 feet from a 100 watt fixture).

This is bright enough to cause some leaves on the multiflorals to turn yellow from too much light. I'm not sure that I should disclose the brand on this forum, but it is one of the makers that uses a spectrum that matches the absorption of chlorophyll almost exactly (e.g. 760nm, 740nm, 720nm, 660nm, 630nm, 615nm-480nm, 460nm, 440nm, 415nm, 380nm). It uses single chip 3 W LED's in the fixture.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 17, 2013)

A nice one.


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2013)

nice flowers and photo. living in upstate ny, I can say that 'bright' to a lake-effect snowbelt northerner likes us is nothing compared to the 'bright' that i've seen while in miami, florida and likely is in southern africa. 

having sphag and a clay pot, and being under lights, i'd say that the roots/plant doesn't get overly truly warm like it might in a southern area that has any amount of truly bright or sunny light, because of the wicking of the pot and moist media (if that helps), so keeping it cooler/shadier might help a declining plant do better?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2013)

It's easy to pronounce; just think of the Paph named for Mr. Sugiyama.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 18, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> nice flowers and photo. living in upstate ny, I can say that 'bright' to a lake-effect snowbelt northerner likes us is nothing compared to the 'bright' that i've seen while in miami, florida and likely is in southern africa.
> 
> having sphag and a clay pot, and being under lights, i'd say that the roots/plant doesn't get overly truly warm like it might in a southern area that has any amount of truly bright or sunny light, because of the wicking of the pot and moist media (if that helps), so keeping it cooler/shadier might help a declining plant do better?



Thanks, JPMC's reply went right over my head (Not growing under lights, I have never considered wavewlengths etc) I will move both plants to shadier positions and hope they improve.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 18, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Thanks, JPMC's reply went right over my head (Not growing under lights, I have never considered wavewlengths etc) I will move both plants to shadier positions and hope they improve.



I'm sorry if I was not clear in my response to you. I meant to say that my set-up has a pretty high amount of artificial light that can cause leaf damage to some plants. When I follow the dictum that one should give a plant (paph, phrag, etc.) as much light as it will take without leaf damage the results are usually good. If the plant still does not perform, I look to other components of culture. In this plant's case, that component seemed to be the potting medium. A more open "epiphytic" medium like bark-based mix did not work well. The current arrangement with 50/50 supersphag and perlite in a clay pot seems to have made the difference for me. I have not found one mix that works on all paphs.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks, it was not meant to be a criticism of your respone, only an observation of my inability to understand it correctly and meaningfully. Thank you for taking the time to give me advice and information, it is very appreciated, I have a great deal to learn.


----------

